# Income producing property ideas?



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to produce income from your property? I have an RV hookup and I'm thinking about renting it. I'd like other ideas. Thanks!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

How much property do you have to use for income?
Can things be planted?
How's the gas and oil industry around you (are they drilling)?
Zoning? Can you park a RV or similar and legally rent it out?


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Honey production
Chicken & egg production
Rental garden plots/self-pick garden
Target range/ammunition reloading equipment & supplies

Just some thoughts.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

depends on how much and what type. Also remember depending on what /how yu use it you may not be able to make it a part of your prepping plan


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

My place is right off a well traveled road and I keep think I could put up a billboard, not a big one but one I can live with and rent space on it for whatever people pay for those??? $100 bucks??? per month


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

Cell Tower?


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Hotels, Casinos and Office Buildings. It works for Donald Trump. LOL Seriously, I would not invest any time or money in any enterprise that does not produce what would be considered a neccessity. Food, Shelter, Water or Security. Some of my neighbors have planted pine trees in good bottomland and I have asked them for recipes, they,re gonna need to eat them pine trees before they will ever sell them.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have apartment buildings and live in one of my units. coin opperated washers & dryers. My next move is a small cabin off the grid on a couple of acres where I can have an orchard and a garden.


----------



## getandistr (Sep 30, 2011)

Something you might want to consider is dog breeding. Pick a working breed and you can use it for other things besides just breeding. Rotweilers or Black Russian Terriers are excellent working breeds that are amazing with people and can bring you a very good profit as long as you do your research and get high quality dogs to begin with.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

bczoom said:


> How much property do you have to use for income?
> Can things be planted?
> How's the gas and oil industry around you (are they drilling)?
> Zoning? Can you park a RV or similar and legally rent it out?


I do NOT own the mineral rights. I only have the surface and water rights. I'm thinking the RV/trailer option might produce the quickest return because I already have a separate power pole in but I'm still trying to decide if I want to share my farm with someone. I would like to find someone with a preparedness mindset but I don't know how to go about doing that.


----------

